
Apple TV – A World Without Webviews – BPXL Craft - amatheus
https://medium.com/@dlpasco/apple-tv-a-world-without-webkit-5c428a64a6dd
======
bigiain
Hmmm, I wonder if this is a big opportunity for React? It's architecture
probably makes it _much_ easier to insert a non-browser-heritage view renderer
underneath. Much easier than trying to work out how you'd make an AngularJS
app run without a web browser renderer...

------
rodion_89
For anyone who has ever navigated websites on a "smart TV", thanks goodness.
If Apple can deliver on apps bringing all the functionality and content I
want, I'd much prefer the native apps interfacing effectively with the
device's remote

~~~
ratfacemcgee
damn right. imagine trying to use the controller to tab through each of the
options on a website (remember, apple tv doesn't have a cursor). i've been
playing with the apple tv sdk since it dropped and there really isn't any need
for a web view. its not like you can't do a NSURLConnection or you have no
internet or anything, you just can't be lazy and display a web view. sounds
good to me!

